# Kennel cough - Are your poos vaccinated?



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I have heard of a few cases locally of Kennel Cough recently so I emailed my vet to see if Lolly has been vacinated against it of whether she thought she should be. This is her reply

Kennel cough is not something we vaccinate against routinely unless the dog is going into kennels or is in an enviroment where there are lots of dogs all together. Kennel Cough is an infectious disease made up of lots of different bugs can be passed on from dog to dog. The vaccine provides protection against some of the bugs. It isn't 100% guarantee that the dog won't pick up the kennel cough but if they do and are vaccinated then the symptoms are much much less severe. Lolly hasn't been vaccinated against kennel cough but can be if you want to be on the safe side. It isnt essential, but if shes coming into contact with a lot of dogs especially ones who have had kennel cough it may be worthwhile considering it.

What does everyone think? We haven't been in direct contact with any dogs that I know have had Kennel Cough but meet lots of dogs every day at the park.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Our Ruby contracted Kennel Cough this year, she was coughing and hacking - its a bit like whooping cough. She hadn't been near a kennel, or near any more dogs than normal. 

The Vet told us they can get it walking past another dog in the street. It can even be passed from a Human's clothes to a dog - she's vaccinated now!

It's not nice for the dog, and you can't take them out until a week after the last time they cough as its so contagious - not convenient for the dog or the owners.

It's administered up the nose - just squirted up there, so not painful, just weird I imagine.

We have our dogs in the healthy pet club, we pay the vet a monthly fee and their vaccinations, advocate, worming etc are all covered including kennel cough.

Hope this helps
Ian


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

As Betty goes out with the dog walker with other dogs this is something I may need to look at ( depending on what others here say). Thanks for the
heads up Janet.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller isn't vaccinated. but if he were to go into kennels he would be as alot of kennels won't take them if they are not.
There are also lots of different strains of kennel cough so while your dog may be covered for one strain they could pick up a different one. I think its a personal decision.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I've never had Betty treated for kennel cough. I know my bosses PA's labrador is treated (its not a vaccination so not sure what to call it) and still got kennel cough so haven't yet had Betty treated for it, but like you Colin,my Betty also goes to a dog walker so maybe i should look into it??


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the kennels i work at dont requier and dog the have the KC vacc as it only covers one strane of kennel cough and their are several. the out brake i exsperienced at the kennels which was the first one in about 7 or 10 years both dogs with the vacc and with out the vacc got it, but others with and without the vacc didnt get it so its more of a natural eminity i think. 

it is only realy a concern in pups and old dogs, but in most cases it passes in its own time. a little benalyn cough medicin and they are fine in a couple of days. its not something to overly wory about it. we had only just got delts when we were just getting over the out brake which ment i could take her up to meet the staff. i was a little concerned i would bring it home on my cloths but their was no isue. 

Gypy and Inca are the only 2 of my lot who have ever had it and inca has had a funny sneez and snort thing that happens from time to time that she didnt do before she got the vacc so i dont know if i would get it for them again unless i had not option.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

5 of my girls have it just now although a very mild strain,several of my clients dogs and according to my vet half of aberdeen too!!.3 years ago kd kenya and my tibetan terrier heidi caught it even after having the kc vaccine,our vet told us it was because it doesnt cover all strains like kendal said.the funny thing is the only 3 of my girls that dont have it just now are the 3 that caught it 3 years ago?? xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

We had Izzie vaccinated because she had to go to the kennels for a week when we went on holiday in summer, she has never had it though (yet - touch wood) so i'm not sure about whether or not you should get it...


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

mandym- dogs will self vaccinate if they have had the strain previously. 

My dogs are vaccinated every year with their normal vaccine, they don't require it for kennels and don't really socialise but i think it is worth doing it.

It is not a disease which will kill your pet but can be quite unpleasant for them. There is a bacterial part alongside a viral aspect so a good 10 day antibiotic course aswell as something like benylin will be beneficial. 
Vaccinated dogs may catch it but usually get over it quite quickly as it is nowhere near as bad as un vaccinated dogs.
Also, last year we had a young great dane that nearly died of secondary pneumonia due to not been treated as the owner wanted it to run its course so be cautious.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

wevw just had Buddy done it's quick and painless and lasts for a year,only had it because the dog sitter wanted us to as she has lots of other dogs at her home.


----------



## P Weeks (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi
Kennel cough is contagious and there have been an increasing number where we live(wiltshire) Our vet says he is treating 6 or so daily at present. We had Brodie vacinated 2 weeks ago!! he was fine! I say go ahead x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks all for your replies. I think I will probably get Lolly vaccinated just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Rocky has been to kennels for 2 weekends in the 5 months we've had him so I did decide to get him vaccinated for KC. He was absolutely fine. We were also warned that many cases are being seen locally and that one playing field in particular is to be avoided at the moment (no idea if this is logical or not....I guess it is a loose referral to the dogs that are walked there rather than the field itself; ie I'm guessing the vet questions where the dog is walked when treating cases of KC).  x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Bess had kennel cough about a month ago ... not too badly but she obviously felt a bit off for a few days. Was a nuisance as she had to be kept away from dogs a week after she was better. When Maisie started coughing too I took her to the vet and she was given the vaccination ... they said it might be enough to ward it off. It certainly helped ... she coughed a few times but it never developed into much.

The vaccination was a quick squirt up the nose ... Maisie looked a bit surprised, but not distressed by it. Personal choice really.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

My terriers were over 15 and very rarely went out for walks but one of them got kennel cough,apparently it is an airborne infection which can be carried on birds foxes or any other animal which may pass through your garden. The other one did not pick up the disease and with the correct treatment the infected one made a complete recovery. Not sure if like human flu many strains which may or may not respond to vaccine. I will seek advice from my vet when I collect Hattie.


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Ollies had kennel cough about a year ago... Benylin worked, keeping him home was a bit of a pain but he could play in the garden when he was feeling better... I think I would only vaccinate if he was going into kennels or got old given that not all strains covered but it's personal choice, yes it's not pleasant for them but it's not the end of the world either


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

we've just been told that one of the dogs Archie goes on lunch time walks with has been diagnosed with Kennel Cough. So far, Archie seems ok but being a 1st time puppy mum I am concerned for him. Will be putting a call into the vets in the morning so we can be sure that he is ok and get the vaccination if necessary


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i would panic its not an incurable disease, its just cold and a bit of coughing, it passes.


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi there, both my Cockapoo's have had the squirt up the nose kennel cough vac. Neither of them will ever be put in kennels but I was advised to have it done. If I can prevent them from catching it, I think it's worth it & it's not that expensive either.


----------



## Mags (Jul 17, 2011)

Maisie got the vaccine at 10 weeks when we went to get her other vaccinations. Very simple and straightforward.


----------

